# Westminster Confession Commentary Collection on CD



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 30, 2007)

The Westminster Confession Commentary Collection on cd looks interesting. It will be available in February 2008, dv.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 26, 2008)

Is anyone planning to order this? It includes the expositions of the WCF by Francis Beattie, A.A. Hodge, John Macpherson, and Robert Shaw.


----------



## SIXDAYZ (Jan 26, 2008)

*Hmmm...*

That looks like a great resource... if only it included the recent work by Sproul... "The Truths we Profess"

At any rate... I think I will purchase it... $10 seems like well-worth the risk.

Plus... it will make a great resource for my Confessional E-Learning courses I am planning on designing. I just made a post about it here.

What do you think about this idea? Can it be done right? Would it be beneficial?


----------



## SolaGratia (Jan 26, 2008)

Got my order in. If it is compatible with MAC it will be a plus.

Thanks Andrew!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 27, 2008)

I pre-ordered it a couple of weeks ago. The Doxa folks are to be commended for publishing SO many good Calvinist resources at VERY reasonable prices. I got a pre-pub deal on the complete works of Boettner for $5 (through Rejoice software). 

Doxa also has the Founders Journal (2000-2005) for free, Dever's _Polity_ for free, _Kuyper Theological Collection _($10), _Berkhof Theology Collection _($10), _Reformed Baptist Theology _(20 titles). Additionally, they have J.P. Boice for $3.95, Horton's book on the Ten Commandments for $5.95, MacArthur's _Fools Gold_ for $7.95, _Doctrines of Grace _for $7.95, J.M. Boice on the _Parables of Jesus_ for $5.95, Machen's _Christianity and Lib_eralism for $2.95, Robertson's_ Christ of the Covenant _for $7.95, plus Sproul, Piper, Vos, James White, etc.

When you consider that the Bible Explorer (Cross) engine is available gratis, and that they have more than 150 books available for free for that program, and you have even more reason to take advantage of the Doxa books (Welcome to Doxa Digital Press!).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 24, 2008)

Just a reminder...shipping commences February 29, 2008.


----------



## Reformed Musings (Feb 24, 2008)

Ordered mine weeks ago. Anxiously awaiting. Just wish it was available for non-Windoze platforms.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 3, 2008)

The shipping date has been bumped to March 28, 2008.


----------



## Reformed Musings (Mar 3, 2008)

Deferred gratification is the insidious crippler of youth!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 8, 2008)

The current shipping date is May 9, 2008.


----------



## lwadkins (May 14, 2008)

Has anyone received this yet?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 14, 2008)

_*Is*_ it compatible with Macs?


----------



## Reformed Musings (May 14, 2008)

lwadkins said:


> Has anyone received this yet?



No. I'm beginning to wonder if it's a legitimate offer. I sent an email inquiring a while back and never received a response.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 14, 2008)

Reformed Musings said:


> lwadkins said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone received this yet?
> ...



Hmm.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 15, 2008)

Yes, guys, it is legitimate. I have ordered more than three dozen books from Doxa and found them to be VERY good and quite reasonable.

The Westminster Confession Commentary Collection allows you to have the WCF, Shorter and Longer Catechisms on one side and the commentaries on the other side of your computer screen. Everything is hyperlinked so that you can readily move from the standards to the commentaries. 

For instance, you can place the Westminster Confession in tabbed format on the left. On the right, expositions of the WCF by Beattie, Hodge, Macpherson, and Shaw are also in tabbed format. You can quickly access any exposition by clicking its link in the WCF window.

Check out the actual screen shot from the link in Andrew's OP. Wow!

For those of us who prefer the 1689, Bible Explorer/WordSearch (the program itself is free as are more than 150 books!), you can also purchase Waldron's Modern Exposition of the 1689.

Check out what they give you for $9.95 . . .

Westminster Confession 
Westminster Shorter Catechism 
Westminster Larger Catechism 
WCF with Parallel Confessions (WCF|1689|Savoy) 
A Commentary on the WCF by A. A. Hodge 
Notes on the WCF by J. Macpherson 
An Exposition of the WCF by R. Shaw 
The Presbyterian Standards by F. Beattie 

That is over 1,400 pages of material! So, on my computer, the left window has WCF, WSC, WLC, 1689/Savoy/WCF; the right window has Beattie, Hodge, Macpherson, Shaw, and Waldron.

Go to: http://www.modularmerchant.com/clients/xara777/category.php?cat=3&offset=30&tpir=35


----------



## SolaGratia (May 15, 2008)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> _*Is*_ it compatible with Macs?



As far as I know, it is not Mac compatible.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 15, 2008)

Any one know what text they used for the WCF and Catechisms?


----------



## Reformed Musings (May 16, 2008)

I finally received an email response yesterday that said the CDs should start shipping today. As best I can tell, it is Windows only. I run Linux but have XP available in a virtual machine.


----------



## lwadkins (May 16, 2008)

Nice, thanks for the info.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 16, 2008)

Reformed Musings said:


> I finally received an email response yesterday that said the CDs should start shipping today. As best I can tell, it is Windows only. I run Linux but have XP available in a virtual machine.



I never bothered to get the CDs but obtained it online as a download.


----------



## Reformed Musings (May 17, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Reformed Musings said:
> 
> 
> > I finally received an email response yesterday that said the CDs should start shipping today. As best I can tell, it is Windows only. I run Linux but have XP available in a virtual machine.
> ...



I'm guessing many of us would have done so had that been available almost 5 months ago when this was first offered for advanced purchase.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 17, 2008)

Reformed Musings said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Reformed Musings said:
> ...



You got that right! I pre-ordered it, got frustrated with the wait, and did the download. Still, it is an amazing resource.


----------

